# Joya de Nicaragua Consul Cigar Review - Underated



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, such a nice smooth flavor on this well made cigar. Very Plain looking and never having heard anything special, led me to believe this was jus...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Consul Cigar Review - Underated


----------

